# 2ND ANNUAL BENEFIT CARSHOW FOR AUTISM @ CHARTER OAK H.S.



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Looks like 'da Latin will be out there. :nicoderm:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::h5::rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> Looks like 'da Latin will be out there. :nicoderm:


Uh oh. What size shirt do you wear? I am dj-ing this gig again.:run:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

johnnyc626 said:


> View attachment 374567



I don't have a magnifying glass. What does this flyer say??:nicoderm:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I don't have a magnifying glass. What does this flyer say??:nicoderm:


*IT SAYS DRAG IT OVER TO YOUR DESK TOP AND PRINT IT OUT....:roflmao::rofl::werd:*


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

johnnyc626 said:


> *IT SAYS DRAG IT OVER TO YOUR DESK TOP AND PRINT IT OUT....:roflmao::rofl::werd:*


I didn't know you could do that, really. I'm a bit behind in technology, ok, way behind.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I didn't know you could do that, really. I'm a bit behind in technology, ok, way behind.


:roflmao::rofl::werd:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Uh oh. What size shirt do you wear? I am dj-ing this gig again.:run:


  xl!


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

WILL SHOW SUPPORT!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

MR O.G. said:


> WILL SHOW SUPPORT!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

DEVO said:


> TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::werd:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

SAVE THIS DATE FOR THIS SPECIAL SHOW FOR AUTISM/LONG BEACH & SAN DIMAS AUTISM SPORTS LEAGUE .. MARCH 25TH. CHARTER OAK HIGHSCHOOL...THANK YOU..


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

March sounds far away but it is just around the corner. By then we will be in a new year, The Cowboys will have won the Super Bowl, and who knows what else. It's coming fast gente.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT:wow:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT:yes:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT:rant:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt LATINS FINEST IN THE HOUSE


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

johnnyc626 said:


> SAVE THIS DATE FOR THIS SPECIAL SHOW FOR AUTISM/LONG BEACH & SAN DIMAS AUTISM SPORTS LEAGUE .. MARCH 25TH. CHARTER OAK HIGHSCHOOL...THANK YOU..


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

johnnyc626 said:


> SAVE THIS DATE FOR THIS SPECIAL SHOW FOR AUTISM/LONG BEACH & SAN DIMAS AUTISM SPORTS LEAGUE .. MARCH 25TH. CHARTER OAK HIGHSCHOOL...THANK YOU..


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. will defenitlly be there to show. Straight out the I.E.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Redemption CC - Houston Chapter will be there.* :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> *Redemption CC - Houston Chapter will be there.* :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 407480
> [/QU:thumbsup:TE]:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

johnnyc626 said:


> DJLATIN said:
> 
> 
> > *Redemption CC - Houston Chapter will be there.* :thumbsup:
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

johnnyc626 said:


> SAVE THIS DATE FOR THIS SPECIAL SHOW FOR AUTISM/LONG BEACH & SAN DIMAS AUTISM SPORTS LEAGUE .. MARCH 25TH. CHARTER OAK HIGHSCHOOL...THANK YOU..


:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

DEVO said:


> TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:werd::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

johnnyc626 said:


> SAVE THIS DATE FOR THIS SPECIAL SHOW FOR AUTISM/LONG BEACH & SAN DIMAS AUTISM SPORTS LEAGUE .. MARCH 25TH. CHARTER OAK HIGHSCHOOL...THANK YOU..


:werd:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This was a pretty good turn out last year. This year should be bigger and better. Why? You'll see when you get there.


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

are you guys open to food vendors and if some how much for vendor spot.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Some of you might not know. Johhny of Redemption CC mom passed away. There is a cruise night tonight at Manny Locos in Azusa to help raise some money for funeral cost. Come out and show some support for the brother. It is hosted by Real Classics CC. 4-10pm


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

G2G_Al said:


> Some of you might not know. Johhny of Redemption CC mom passed away. There is a cruise night tonight at Manny Locos in Azusa to help raise some money for funeral cost. Come out and show some support for the brother. It is hosted by Real Classics CC. 4-10pm


Dam i didn't know. God bless your familia Johnny.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

johnnyc626 said:


> TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT..


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Dam i didn't know. God bless your familia Johnny.


Thank you Mike....


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

johnnyc626 said:


> :werd:


:nicoderm:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

johnnyc626 said:


> SAVE THIS DATE FOR THIS SPECIAL SHOW FOR AUTISM/LONG BEACH & SAN DIMAS AUTISM SPORTS LEAGUE .. MARCH 25TH. CHARTER OAK HIGHSCHOOL...THANK YOU..


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Uso will be there


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

pimp slap said:


> Uso will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## X48 (Jun 15, 2011)

*WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT*


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

johnnyc626 said:


> SAVE THIS DATE FOR THIS SPECIAL SHOW FOR AUTISM/LONG BEACH & SAN DIMAS AUTISM SPORTS LEAGUE .. MARCH 25TH. CHARTER OAK HIGHSCHOOL...THANK YOU..


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

johnnyc626 said:


> SAVE THIS DATE FOR THIS SPECIAL SHOW FOR AUTISM/LONG BEACH & SAN DIMAS AUTISM SPORTS LEAGUE .. MARCH 25TH. CHARTER OAK HIGHSCHOOL...THANK YOU..


TO THE TOP FOR JOHNNY & REDEMPTION CC


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR JOHNNY & REDEMPTION CC


:thumbsup:THANX MARK...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

X48 said:


> *WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT*


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!:rant::boink:


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

View attachment 433346
View attachment 433347


ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. will be there.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

bigdoughnuts said:


> View attachment 433346
> View attachment 433347
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. will be there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

johnnyc626 said:


> TTT


TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

johnnyc626 said:


> TTMFT!!!


TO THE TOP REDEMPTION.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP REDEMPTION.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:rimshot:*TTT*


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:werd:*TTT *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks like just Me, Mark from Traffic, Mr. Lo Lo from Reflections and Johnny are going to be the only ones there. WASSUP!!! Dj Latin from Texas flaking out..:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## lowrider style bike club (Oct 19, 2011)

lowrider style bike club will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~:rimshot:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Looks like just Me, Mark from Traffic, Mr. Lo Lo from Reflections and Johnny are going to be the only ones there. WASSUP!!! Dj Latin from Texas flaking out..:bowrofl::bowrofl:


:roflmao: looks like you won't be making good bootleg cd sales out there that day. :tears: :rofl:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

*PRIDE C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:*


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

SOLOWS CC SGV WILL BE THERE TTT!!!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERKING (Sep 16, 2011)

need all my family, friends & our raider nation familia... TO MAKE THIS SHOW HAPPEN.. SO PLEASE COME ON OUT AND HELP SUPPORT AUTISM AWARENESS.. THANK YOU


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> :roflmao: looks like you won't be making good bootleg cd sales out there that day. :tears: :rofl:



I guess it's a good thing your punk ass won't be coming to the show. Sit home where it's safe and talk shit from your computer. Seriously.


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Looking forward to this great cause!!!
Get ready for some bomb ass funnel cakes.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I guess it's a good thing your punk ass won't be coming to the show. Sit home where it's safe and talk shit from your computer. Seriously.


*LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> *LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




It's all you CAN do.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's all you CAN do.


Sensitive ass haina.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

righteous-few will be donating some color bar screen's for the autism showso lets buy some raffle ticket's


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

four more day's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Good luck out there and hope it's successful.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

angel1954 said:


> four more day's


hno:TTThno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Rain Date??


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

Is this still happening?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Gotti_Ohana_CC said:


> Is this still happening?


Message from The prez & vice prez of Redemption CC - It's still going on.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> Good luck out there and hope it's successful.



Shut the fuck up. We don't need your blessing. Punk. Snitch.


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

Damn...^^^ im going out there from victorville so can someone tell me rain or shine?


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gotti_Ohana_CC said:


> Damn...^^^ im going out there from victorville so can someone tell me rain or shine?


yes its on rain or shine


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

angel1954 said:


> yes its on rain or shine



No, not rain or shine. Make sure you have some one from Redemption CC tocall in the morning. You can also call me, (323) 557-2854 Mike. I will know by 7:30am.


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Will there be a show if it rains? Driving from the desert.


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

REAL CLASSICS C.C. GETTING READY. ITS COLD BUT NO RAIN! JUST CLOUDY...RAIN OR SHINE REAL CLASSICS C.C. WILL SUPPORT!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME FOR A GOOD CAUSE MUCH PROPS TO REALITY AND REDEMPTION CAR CLUB:thumbsup:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> No, not rain or shine. Make sure you have some one from Redemption CC tocall in the morning. You can also call me, (323) 557-2854 Mike. I will know by 7:30am.


 sorry i didnt know what i was saying about the show thank you for fixing that DJ, but it was a good show thank's for the car's that show up !!


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

cant wait till next year. great cause.
thanks agian for having us.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Shut the fuck up. We don't need your blessing. Punk. Snitch.


Nice to see you like to talk a lot of sh!t but when someone talks sh!t back you begin to :tears: 

do you even have a car? :nicoderm: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/330011-djmichaellopezcholodj.html


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

ON BEHALF OF REDEMPTION C.C. WE THANK ALL THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THIS GREAT CAUSE.....EVEN WITH SHAKY WEATHER,  :thumbsup:IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT...:thumbsup:
A BIG THANKS TO OUR BROTHERS FROM REALITY C.C. LOS ANGELES,RIGHTEOUS FEW C.C.,NEW CREATIONS C.C.,FAMILIA S.C. :h5: GRACIAS,JOHNNY CORRAL V.P. REDEMPTION C.C.


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

Had a good time, pinche Rain cut it short but was worth it for thecause.. Will be there next year no doubt..


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry Johnny, When we got out of church it was starting to rain... We will be at the next one!!!


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

REAL CLASSICS C.C. HAD A FIRME TIME..TOOK HOME 3 TROPHIES. RAIN OR SHINE YOU GUYS HAVE OUR SUPPORT.


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS HAD A GOOD TIME BROUGHT HOME 6 TROPHIES:thumbsup:


----------



## doughboy777 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello to all.

I just wanted to say thanks to all the guys I spoke to at the car show at Charter Oak High a couple of weeks ago.
In case you are wondering what the hell I was doing there.
My wife graduated from Charter Oak way back in 1969. (Maiden name Carolyn Black). She picked up a flyer for
the show during one of her visits to her Mom's house in Glendora a couple months ago.
Considering that my choptop 97 BMW Z3 didn't really fit in the style of the day, all you guys still made me feel welcome. Thanks again.

PS. I was lucky enough to pick up one of the top 50 car trophies. Does anyone on the forum know how many cars entered?
Please don't tell me 51.:nosad:

Thanks Doughboy777


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

WE HAD OVER A 100 ENTRIES :thumbsup: YOU AND EVERYONE ELSE ARE ALWAYS WELCOME,THANX FOR SUPPORTING THIS GREAT CAUSE....


----------

